# How to boot in DOS from Windows 2000



## bob_smurf (Jul 28, 2003)

My bro and I recently "up"graded our respective boxes to Win2K from Win98. Here's the thing, though: My bro wants to boot in DOS to run some DOS games that won't work in Windows. And he wants to do this without a startup disk. On the first boot after installing Win2K, MY box decided it would dual boot between Win2K and DOS, without me changing anything. Unfortunatly, my bro now knows this is possible and wants ME to make it work on HIS box. Can anyone help me?

:smurf:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no "DOS" in W2K, it's totally unlike W98 in that regard. How I deal with this issue is I run the FAT32 filesystem and dual boot to MS-DOS. It's possible to install MS-DOS after the fact, and you may already have the dual boot if you did the upgrade.


----------



## bob_smurf (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah, I thought it was something like that. I figured out that there is no "real" DOS in Win2K, but the wierd thing is that my box already had DOS installed and dual booted on the first boot. *shrugs* Whatever. This is the last time I "up"grade to a newer version of Windows, though. I was reluctant to install Win2K, but my old box kept crashing(though I don't know if that was the OS's fault), and Win2K was supposed to be more stable, so I figured I might as well install it. Gah. It put all this stupid networking [email protected] everywhere, though I figured out how to turn some of it off...Windows sucked to start with, and it just keeps getting worse. I'll run XP over my dead body, I don't care how effing stable it is. It doesn't even *look* right, it's all warm-and-fuzzy-like! Looks like a freakin' Mac, fercrissakes!(apologies to any Mac lovers, I just can't stand them) It's getting so you barely need to know anything to use a computer, and down that road lies badness. And(so I've heard) you can't install new hardware w/o it freaking out on you, blah blah blah rant rant rant grumble grumble....
Anyway, that's just my beef, I'll go away now...

Except for this: What's "Runtime Error 200"? And can i do anything about it? I get it running some DOS games in Win2K.

:smurf:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The error "Runtime Error 200" is a bug in Borland Turbo Pascal that many games were written in. They used a 16 bit value to loop and count the number of iterations in a 55ms clock tick. With faster machines, there are too many, the 16 bit value overflows, and you get that error.  It has nothing to do with W2K.

As far as XP, you can turn off all the gingerbread and make it look very similar to W2K or W98, that's the first thing I do.


----------

